# what do you suggest for a CO2 regulator kit???



## nilo (3 Sep 2007)

Hi guys,

So what do you reckon?... im about to purchase a c02 kit and i just wanted a few opinions, ive saved the money and im going to buy myself some kit, im quite experienced in fishkeeping but fairly new to c02.

I like the look of the small Amano c02 kits.

or what about a Dennerle?

my tank is 30" x 20" x 18"

it is well planted,and they are doing good, but need that boost!!

cheers. marc


----------



## ceg4048 (3 Sep 2007)

Hi Marc,
               Anything with Amano's name on it sounds like it would be hideously expensive. It probably looks like a work of art though.  Dennerle is slightly less highbrow so their stuff would only be considered as merely "dreadfully" expensive.

Have you checked the stuff on the AE site; http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... &cPath=194

You can get the full kits with throwaway replacement bottles or you can just get the regulators/solenoids and search locally at welding shops or breweries for refillable exchange bottles.

World class cheapskates like myself will even go as far afield as Asia to save a few quid on basic equipment like the stuff that this fellow sells:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Regulator-Elect ... dZViewItem

Some of us aren't really that cheap, just intrepid explorers -  solely for the thrill of it...

Hope this helps.

Cheers,


----------



## beeky (4 Sep 2007)

I've heard that you can get CO2 bottles refilled at fire stations. Is that true?


----------



## Dan Crawford (4 Sep 2007)

> I've heard that you can get CO2 bottles refilled at fire stations. Is that true?



hi, i'm not sure about fire stations but welding suppliers do it.

This is my set up and it works very well in a 180l.

*Diffuser:* http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1431

*Co2 Tubing 2m:* http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1606

*Drop Checker:* http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... ts_id=1604

*Regulator, Solanoid & bubble counter:* (same as ceg4048's): http://cgi.ebay.com/CO2-Regulator-Elect ... dZViewItem

*Co2:- 2kg fire extinguiser:* http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZ123safer4u (link from themulous)

I think thats it, probably forgotten somthing.

I am the ultimate cheap skate and i recon this was pretty much the cheapest way of doing it and it works extremley well.

I hope this helps.

Cheers Dan


----------



## nilo (4 Sep 2007)

thanks guys ,

but i dnt feel too confident about buying all those bits and putting them together, are there any "kits" i have limited space (only behind the tank itself) , i have seen some kits for sale by a german guy on ebay, has anyone had any encounters with him?

thanks a million

marc


----------



## ceg4048 (5 Sep 2007)

nilo said:
			
		

> thanks guys ,
> 
> but i dnt feel too confident about buying all those bits and putting them together, are there any "kits" i have limited space (only behind the tank itself) , i have seen some kits for sale by a german guy on ebay, has anyone had any encounters with him?
> 
> ...



Hi Marc,
               If you go to that AE link I posted you'll see the 5th item down is the D-D Complete Kit selling for 114.95. We can't be sure how much room is behind the tank unless you provide some dimensions. The 600 gram bottle can't be much bigger than a 2 liter bottle of coke, but it's probably a bit  longer and narrower.  I would be surprised if the kit didn't come with instructions on how to assemble. In any case we're here and we can help you figure out how to assemble if you have difficulty, no matter which you settle on. It's not difficult at all. 

The Asian unit BigDanne and I use comes assembled. You only need to get a standard gas bottle add, a bubble counter, some tubing and diffuser (OK you do need a UK plug adapter) and you're good to go. 

The advantage of doing it this way is that you can use any size gas bottle that has standard output connection. So let's say you decide to get a bigger tank someday; no problem, just change the bottle size. I believe that the kits generally come with their own proprietary pneumatic connectors so if you upgrade you then have to find adapters to connect to the national standard gas bottle connectors. Everytime you need to replace a kit bottle, you have to purchase that company's bottle. I believe Aquatics online offers a refill service for some of the kit bottles they sell. The problem is that you have to send yours in and wait a few days for the replacement during which time you have no CO2. To avoid that situation you'd need to buy an extra bottle.

I use a 25 kg standard gas bottle whose dimensions are 6 inch diameter by just under a meter tall. The regulator that Dan and I use is roughly 7 inches by 5 inches by 3 inches deep but when connected sticks out appox 4 inches past my bottle at the neck so you would only need around 10 inches of space behind the tank. Of course for a 30 inch tank you'd use a smaller bottle so these are maximum numbers.

You'd have to provide us with a link for The German Guy, ebay has 50,000 aquatics pages...

Cheers,


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Sep 2007)

Hi nilo, i was ******** my self about fitting the Co2 kit together so i spoke to Frolicsome_Flora on MSN, he talked me through it and it all worked first time with no leaks or anything. All good.

Like ceg4048 said, the reg that we have gives you the ability to up or downgrade at anythime which IMO is priceless.

Like i have said before, i am the worlds worst cheap skate but the one thing i didn't skimp on was the diffuser. The Rhinox range seems to work really really well.
HTH


----------



## nilo (5 Sep 2007)

my tank is situated in an alcove and there is only approx a 4" gap behind the tank (which has all the cables down it at the mo). maybe i could buy the unit that u and ceg4048 have and just use a smaller slimmer bottle?. i think i will get the nice diffuser that you have as im really keen on getting a good diffusion in the water.

when i get the unit is it ok to message u guys for help guidance?

cheers guys!

marc.


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Sep 2007)

by all means! i look forward to it.


----------



## ceg4048 (6 Sep 2007)

nilo said:
			
		

> my tank is situated in an alcove and there is only approx a 4" gap behind the tank (which has all the cables down it at the mo). maybe i could buy the unit that u and ceg4048 have and just use a smaller slimmer bottle?. i think i will get the nice diffuser that you have as im really keen on getting a good diffusion in the water.
> 
> when i get the unit is it ok to message u guys for help guidance?
> 
> ...



Go for it dude! I love the intrepid explorers!

Cheers,


----------



## rfriday9 (6 Sep 2007)

BigDanne said:
			
		

> > I've heard that you can get CO2 bottles refilled at fire stations. Is that true?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought the exact same items from the same places as you, although I had to buy two of everything   because my tank is 2m long and I have greedy stem plants half way accross I didn't think the Co2 would make it to the other end of the tank. 

I'm really impressed with the defuser. We call it a Mickey Mouse defuser of reasons I don't think I need to explain :?


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Sep 2007)

It's a great set up for the money! i'm really please with the diffuser too, does a cracking job.


----------

